# Racism In Portugal



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I was wandering if there is any problems in Portugal with foreigners? People finding it hard to integrate? Please share your experiences!


thanks


----------



## DinizPT (Dec 1, 2015)

well it depends on were you are from, in which city your settling in and your occupation.

If you are Canadian you should have no issues, at least in the Lisbon area. Usually problems only rise when people come from a lower income country


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Usually problems only rise when people come from a lower income country. What a load of rubbish we mix with all sorts and have never heard of racism in the years we have lived here.

Fred


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been here for 5 years & have only come across racism on two occasions...... Both were from cops (i x GNR & 1 x PSP) and on both occasions I gave as good as I got and on both occasions they had colleagues nearby who tore them off a strip & then apologised profusely to me. 

Other than that, every Portuguese person I've come across has been welcoming, friendly, generous, helpful & understanding of the challenges us immigrants face.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Losblancos7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wandering if there is any problems in Portugal with foreigners? People finding it hard to integrate? Please share your experiences!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately/Fortunately * because Portugal has passed laws to make it officially impossible identify the ethic origins of any Portuguese there is no reliable data on the prevalence or not of racial discrimination here so only anecdotal ie. not necessarily true or reliable and based on randomly supplied personal accounts rather than facts or research.


* delete as you see fit


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

we live in the country where things are proper old-world (1960's) and we stand out like balloons on a snooker table. Everyone stares, but that's their nature. They'd stare if we were born in Lisbon and had moved from there. Our experience of being treated differently is zero in over 2 years. Everyone is polite and courteous except, as TM states, the GNR. We were 'warned' about walking our two Labs and Dalmatian "off-the-lead" when in the forests (public area) because it is unlawful and they had received a complaint...........and yet............there are zillions of rats, sorry dogs with collars, roaming the village streets and barking all night...(also an offence)..Is it cuz I is white officer?


----------

